# Sirius satellite radio How do i add it to my Reciver?



## Lotust (Feb 8, 2005)

:newbie: Hey dudes pardon the noob question. But i just bought a Nice Kenwood deck thats Sirius "satellite ready" What exactly do i need? I know it has a din plug and needs an antenna. But i dont know exactly what im searching for :newbie:


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

you need to get a sirius satellite receiver and antenna also make sure its one that can be hooked up to a cd player HU, most satellite radio kits have a tape deck kit which is for HU's that play tapes of course. this is the extent of my knowledge on satellite radio.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a lil overkill on the smilies there....keep it to the message.


try the sirius website...it's like www.sirius.com or something.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

I've got sirius, get an "all in one" kind. There are the kinds that are made by pioneer etc that are cd players and are sirius ready. which means you have to get an antena and a tuner yet. Then there are the FM modulators which are small and compact and easy to "hide" or mount somewhere, but you still have to buy a tuner. I bought the Sportster, which is a plug in and play kind. it has a bulit in tuner and is an fm modulator. All in one type deal, though abit bigger, but with both the tuner set up and plug and play set up you don't need to buy an aftermarket HU. Cool thing about the plug and play unit is that you get all the necessary wires and antena's AND! you can buy a home docking station if you want and move it between house or office and car. extra 50 bucks but I carry mine around all the time. Just depends on how much you listen to it.


*EDIT:* So you have the satellite ready HU... you then need a tuner  and probably an antena

but depending on what HU you have you need to make sure you get all the right equiptment. Oh and BTW.... you should know pricing

Check your local bestbuy or circuit city or american, or what ever you have by you for all the right stuff. then you spend more money and get some awesome tunes!
I know i went a bit link crazy... :loser:


----------



## Lotust (Feb 8, 2005)

Camarok said:


> I've got sirius, get an "all in one" kind. There are the kinds that are made by pioneer etc that are cd players and are sirius ready. which means you have to get an antena and a tuner yet. Then there are the FM modulators which are small and compact and easy to "hide" or mount somewhere, but you still have to buy a tuner. I bought the Sportster, which is a plug in and play kind. it has a bulit in tuner and is an fm modulator. All in one type deal, though abit bigger, but with both the tuner set up and plug and play set up you don't need to buy an aftermarket HU. Cool thing about the plug and play unit is that you get all the necessary wires and antena's AND! you can buy a home docking station if you want and move it between house or office and car. extra 50 bucks but I carry mine around all the time. Just depends on how much you listen to it.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* So you have the satellite ready HU... you then need a tuner  and probably an antena
> ...



wow thanks dude :cheers:


----------

